#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-27
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<SalahGo> Bjr tlm!
<SalahGo> Dites... vous avez lu l'article sur Tunis Hebdo à propos d'Ubuntu-tn?
<darkwise> salem
<Goldenscorp> salut darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus robertf slimTN
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> j'ai un pb avec l'instaltion webmin .deb
<slimTN> q
<ANIS> salut darkwise, Goldenscorp, LinuxKiller, Ounis, robertf et SalahGo
<Ounis> salem ANIS
<ANIS> ça va Ounis?
<Goldenscorp> svp quel comand pour rebooter le pc automaticement une foix par semaine
<Goldenscorp> crontab ....
<Goldenscorp> je veut
<Goldenscorp> samedi de chaque semaine a 8:00 de matin
<Goldenscorp> ping ANIS Ounis et tlm
<ANIS> un instant Goldenscorp
<ANIS> tu peut créer un fichier bash qui exécute la commande shutdown -r avec l'option TIME, alors tu doit calculer l'heure de reboot :/
 * ANIS : dans le man il y a: TIME  may  have  different  formats, the most common is simply the word
 * ANIS        'now' which will bring the system down immediately.  Other  valid  for‐
 * ANIS        mats  are  +m,  where m is the number of minutes to wait until shutting
 * ANIS        down and hh:mm which specifies the time on the 24hr clock.
<Goldenscorp> ok merci
<ANIS> :)
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> Est ce que quelqu'un a essayé de télécharger un fichier torrent ayant une taille >4Go avec Transmission?
<ANIS> salut MaWaLe..
<ANIS> pas avec transmission, personnelement j'utilse vuse :) dsl
<MaWaLe> thx ANIS
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  et tu n'as pas de pbm avec ?
<ANIS> non, il fonctionne 5/5
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  je parle de fichier dont la taille est >4Go
<ANIS> la même chose.. il n'y a pas de problème
<MaWaLe> donc je crois que le problème vient de Transmission
<ANIS> normalement oui :/
<Ounis> J'ai téléchargé presque 36 Go mais de fichiers séparés avec le même torrent avec transmission
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  je parle du même fichier ayant un taille >4Gio
<MaWaLe> pas de la somme de fichiers téléchargés ;)
<Ounis> ok
<Ounis> j'ai pas tésté
<sabri> BONSOIR A TOUS
<sabri> ANIS: salu
<ANIS> bonsoir sabri
<ANIS> :)
<sabri> anis, j'ai eut l'idée de faire une sorte de globe en 3d avec des zones clicable? que dois je utiliser pour faire ça?
<sabri> :p
<ANIS> comment?? :/
<ANIS> féch ta7ki yé sabri :D
<sabri> bah, j'ai dit je veux faire un globe ("genre globe terrestre par exemple") avec des zone clicable et que l'image et 3D ce qui me permet par exemple de faire bouger la boule autour d'une seule point
<sabri> je me demande qu'il est le meilleur logiciel adéquat pour ça?
<ANIS> aucune idée mon pote :/ dsl
<ANIS> peut être blender.. mais je suis pas sûr
<slimTN> lu ya klk besoin d'aide
<ANIS> salut
<sabri> oui slimTN
<sabri> regarde sur les message précédant si possible :p
<sabri> bein, blender peut etre pour l'image 3D mais peut il faire des zone cliquable
<slimTN> sé simple
<sabri> si je fais une iamge 3D et aprés je peux pas la gérer donc ça sert a rien ;)
<sabri> :p
<slimTN> chuis en train d'installer 10.10 fel laptop
<ANIS> sabri: je pense que oui, car il support la programmation python
<sabri> oué
<slimTN> éwé7el fel Identité
<slimTN> 7atit esmi user & pass
<slimTN> wesm el machine
<slimTN> mé el bouton
<slimTN> suivan
<slimTN> mouch klikable
<slimTN> :s
<sabri> essaye de mettre un novueau mot de passe
<sabri> sans utiliser des caractère spéciale juste nombre et lettres
<sabri> bein, aussi qu'il soit différent du user
<slimTN> 7atit
<slimTN> wkétbin
<slimTN> tro f"ble
<slimTN> ama ki n7ot
<slimTN> 7kéya mchage3ba
<slimTN> nafs la7kéya
<sabri> tu ais sur que le clavier écrit ce que tu pense écrire :p
<sabri> essaye d'écrire le mot de passe dans la zone de user puis copier coller
<slimTN> nn sé bn piste
<slimTN> fel confirmation du pass
<slimTN> tjini check 5avra (sig el pass s7i7)
<sabri> mm
<sabri> y en as certainement un élément qui manque :/
<sabri> tu utilise pas par hazard root comme user:p
<slimTN> nn kd mêùe
<sabri> ;;m tu peut faire un capture ecran si ce une virtual machine
<sabri> ça serait plus claire, sinon y en a pas des case a cocher en bas?
<sabri> ou une étape précédante qui n'est pas complète
<slimTN> att pour la capture
<slimTN> pour les autre nn
<slimTN> http://twitpic.com/3kbab8
<sabri> essaye de choisir demander le mot de passe?
<slimTN> jarebthom lkol
<sabri> tu pense pas que ça peut etre un soucis du disque dur insuffisant car l'install commencera aprés cette étape :/
<slimTN> nn sé bon le prob fel user lézem kolha minuscule
<slimTN> ama il exige un pass tro fort :/
<slimTN> fo alerte sé bn
<sabri> oui, cé bon :p
 * slimTN ya 7asra 3al ic
<sabri> :'( notre chaine faité pleurer
<sabri> comparon a ubuntu-fr
<slimTN> el irc en général fait pleurer
<slimTN> att nemchi enasnes
<slimTN> :D
<sabri> :p ou sont les autres
<sabri> déja ena me3ahom ubuntu fr
<ANIS> malheureusement
<sabri> fehom we7ed _dev_null_
<sabri> tebarkallah te9olesh dictionnaire
<sabri> :p
<slimTN> :D
<slimTN> btw il est ou nizarus
<sabri> aucune idée :p
<sabri> bonne nuit a tous
<sabri> bah, rste que anis je pense
<ANIS> bn
<sabri> ANIS: bn
<sabri> merci
<sabri> :)
<sabri> slm alikom
<ANIS> :)
<slimTN> sarhan, wini el TN ?
<sarhan> fi twitter
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir sarhan
<crack3r> bonsoir a tous
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir crack3r
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-28
<fakher> bonjour
<fakher> je suis un futur linuxien et j'aimerai bien savoir quelque information à propos ubuntu de la part d'un expert, est ce qu'il y a quelqu’un connecté SVP ?
<ali> bjr
<TrackerDPP> salut tout le monde
<toshiba> salut
<toshiba> je suis sur ubuntu live
<toshiba> jai un peobleme
<toshiba> probleme
<toshiba> le disque possede de nombreux secteurs defectueux
<toshiba> est je peux le regler
<toshiba> avec palimpsest ou gparted??
<assoum> bonsoir a tous
<nizarus> salam assoum
<assoum> j cherche un logiciel qui permet de crer un CD interactif pouvez vous me donnez un nom d'un logiciel libre?
<nizarus> que veux tu dire par CD interactif ?
<assoum> CD interactif où il y a d'animation là-dedans comme les CD educatifs
<assoum> tu m'as compris nizarus ?
<nizarus> donc avant de créer le CD il faut créer les animations
<assoum> oui c'est une idée que je veux l'essayer pourtant je connais rien sur elle
<nizarus> il y a longtemps j'ai fait une recherche sur le sujet mais j'ai rien trouvé :/
<nizarus> peut être que toi tu auras plus de chance.
<assoum> nchala
<assoum> en fait j suis entrain de faire une recherche et j trouve kelke chose je te dirais :)
<nizarus> assoum, oui partage ce que trouve dans notre ML, sinon tu peux aussi poser ta question sur la ML
<nizarus> peut être que tu auras une meilleure réponse :)
<assoum> d'accord nizarus :)
<sabri> bonsoir q tous
<sabri> bonsoir
<ANIS> salam darkwise, LinuxKiller, nizarus, Ounis et robertf
<Ounis> wa alikom assalam ANIS
<ANIS> quoi de neuf Ounis?
<Ounis> rien de special
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> darkwise, LinuxKiller, nizarus, Ounis et robertf est ce que vous avez lu cet article?? : http://www.webdo.tn/2010/12/28/ubuntu-tn-la-medaille-mais-surtout-le-revers-de-la-medaille/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+webdo+(webdo)
<nizarus> re
<ANIS> ahla bik :)
<Thr4nduil> re
<ANIS> hi Thr4nduil
<Thr4nduil> hi
<nizarus> Thr4nduil, nouveau ici ?
<Thr4nduil> pas vraiement
<nizarus> oki :)
<nizarus> ANIS, tu en dis quoi sur l'article ?
<Thr4nduil> personne n`a pu m`effacer des archives, donc pseudo obligr
<nizarus> Thr4nduil, pas compris :/
<ANIS> nizarus: l'auteur exagère..
<Thr4nduil> pas grave, g eu des pb en utilisant mon nom
<nizarus> Thr4nduil, tu peux l'enregistrer une fois pour toute
<nizarus> ANIS, :)
<Thr4nduil> un pseudo c mieux, ms sur le forum, impossible de supprimer mes anciens messages ?
<nizarus> Thr4nduil, non impossible de le faire dans un forum
<ANIS> nizarus: il y a quelque chose deriére cette ":-)" ;-)... Dit moi ton avis.. :D
<zeitouna> السلام عليكم
<Thr4nduil> g donc eu des pb au travail a cause de ca
<ANIS> و عليكم السﻻم
<nizarus> salam zeitouna
<nizarus> ANIS, je préfère m'abstenir pour l'instant
<zeitouna> مرحبا بكم
<nizarus> Thr4nduil, ah bon à ce point :/
<nizarus> Thr4nduil, essaye de contacter les admins du forum dans ce cas
<ANIS> أهﻻ بك يا زيتونة :D
<ANIS> Pourquoi nizarus?
<Thr4nduil> deja fait ms pas de retour
<zeitouna> jalous
<zeitouna> dvbsnoop vous connaissez
<nizarus> ANIS, on y parlera une autre fois ;)
<nizarus> zeitouna, jalous de quoi ?
<zeitouna> c pour anis qui a demende
<zeitouna> alllooooooooooo
<ANIS> yes
<ANIS> ok  nizarus comme tu veut ;)
<nizarus> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nizarus> :D
<zeitouna> comment je fais pour contacter linuxkiller
<nizarus> ping LinuxKiller
<nizarus> zeitouna, écrit son pseudo correctement ainsi sont client IRC lui fera une notification
<nizarus> et si il est devant son PC il te répondra :)
<zeitouna> pas comris crois moi
<nizarus> zeitouna, tu utilise webchat c'est ça ?
<zeitouna> oui
<nizarus> très bien
<nizarus> regarde la différence entre les deux messages suivants :
<nizarus> salut zeitouna
<nizarus> salut ZEITOUNa
<zeitouna> oui je suis là
<nizarus> tu as un différence au niveau des couleurs ?
<zeitouna> tu as demande si j'use webcat et moi j'ai repodu que oui
<zeitouna> 1/ mscule
<zeitouna> 2/ mjscl
<nizarus> tu as un différence au niveau des couleurs ?
<zeitouna> tu poses quesrtion pas precise
<nizarus> je pose une question :)
<nizarus> et j'attends une réponse
<nizarus> iltawwa tashar Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> ahla 3arfi
<Goldenscorp> ADSL fi dar
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi ChanServ darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus Ounis robertf Thr4nduil zeitouna
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm ?
<nizarus> sa77a wallah
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp :D quoi de neuf?
<zeitouna> MARHABA
<nizarus> ayya bonne nuit à tous
<Goldenscorp> ANIS,  il 5idm kil 3ada et toi ?
<ANIS> kil 3éda kén il kobbi :/
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> kil 3ada
<zeitouna> allo
<ANIS> :)
<Goldenscorp> oui zeitouna
<Goldenscorp> ca va zeitouna ?
<zeitouna> linux killer
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-29
<ANIS> ping LinuxKiller
<zeitouna> tu connais dans les cartes sat
<zeitouna> ping ...comment
<ANIS> comment?
<zeitouna> je connais pas la methode c tt
<ANIS> la méthode pour faire quoi?
<zeitouna> ping
<ANIS> ecrit ping et le nom du membre ;)
<zeitouna> ping linuxkiller
<ANIS> pour ecrire la nom correctement, écrit la premiere lettre du nom après tapre TAB
<zeitouna> comme ça
<zeitouna> LinuxKiller:
<ANIS> yap
<zeitouna> merci tres gentil ...il n'a voulu repondre
<ANIS> zeitouna: il est sûrement PAS devant son PC
<zeitouna> une semaine comme ça
<ANIS> si t'as un problème, envoie le dans la ML peut être quelqu'un d'autre peut t'aider ou LinuxKiller le lit..
<zeitouna> ok
<Ounis> salem @all
<ANIS> salut Ounis
<Ounis> Je vient de lire l'article
<ANIS> que pense tu?
<Ounis> rien
<Ounis> je m'en fout
<ANIS> :/
<ANIS> bn Ounis
<Ounis> salem ANIS
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** BONNE ANNEE 2011 ***| Prochaine réunion le 21/01/2011 à 21h00 |
<oix> plop
<crack3r> plip
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<oix> salut MaWaLe crack3r
<MaWaLe> salut oix
<crack3r> salut oix MaWaLe
<crack3r> :)
<MaWaLe> hi crack3r
<sabri> bonsoir a tous
<oix> salut sabri
<sabri> salu oix
<oix> ça va sabri ?
<sabri> oui oui, hamdoullah et toi
<oix> bien bien
<oix> j'essaye de réveille la comm algérienne, elle dort depuis trop longtemps déjà
<sabri> oui cé bon
<sabri> bonne nuit a tous
<sabri> salemm alikom
<zeitouna> LinuxKiller:
<zeitouna> salam
<ANIS> salam les amis
<zeitouna> salam
<ANIS> ça va zeitouna?
<zeitouna> الحمد لله
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> hmd :) et toi?
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-30
<Turk994> hello
<Turk994> everybody sleeping
<ANIS> hi, not everybody :D
<Turk994> aslema
<Turk994> Lebez
<ANIS> marahbi Turk994, hmd et toi :D
<Turk994> marahbi Anis
<Turk994> i can speak just englis
<ANIS> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-31
<oix> plop
<crack3r> Happy New Year ubuntu-tn
<oix> Bonne année
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-01
<oix> plop
<sabri> Goldenscorp: oix>bonsoir les frère
<oix> :) comment ça va sabri ??
<oix> au fait, bonne année tout le monde
<oix> kech réveillon ?
<Sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<Sarhan> et bonne année
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<zeitouna> bonne annee
<zeitouna> LinuxKiller:
<zeitouna> salam
<zeitouna> Sarhan:
<zeitouna> tu vas bien
<Sarhan> ahla zeitouna
<Sarhan> t'as trouvé une solution?
<zeitouna> plus que ça internet sur dvb gratis
<Sarhan> comment ?
<zeitouna> avec wireshark tu connais
<Sarhan> non
<zeitouna> tu connais backtrack
<Sarhan> oui
<zeitouna> alors tu peux m'aider pour kde alors
<Sarhan> oui mais je connais pas wireshark
<Sarhan> et apparament
<Sarhan> c un packet sniffer
<zeitouna> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&sqi=2&ved=0CCQQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blackhat.com%2Fpresentations%2Fbh-dc-09%2FLaurie%2FBlackHat-DC-09-Laurie-Satellite-Hacking.pdf&rct=j&q=wireshark%20dvb&ei=ykAfTa2_M43vsgbLxowB&usg=AFQjCNFDFrhIPJFDDj5Z4EPgrVf22b7VXg&cad=rja
<zeitouna> ça aussi
<zeitouna> http://internet-satellite.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-hack-satellite-internet.html
<Sarhan> pas de piratage sur le canal!
<Sarhan> il est loggé
<Sarhan> vient en mp
<zeitouna> mp veut dire quoi
<Sarhan> message privé
<zeitouna> il ya q&uelqun qui peut m'aider sur kde
<zeitouna> merci
<zeitouna> resalam
<oix> salut MaWaLe
<oix> Goldenscorp, LinuxKiller robertf !
<MaWaLe> hi oix
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> happy new year :)
<oix> happy new year à toi aussi
<oix> :)
<zeitouna> السلام عليكم
<zeitouna> un petit probleme sur /dev
<zeitouna> alllo
<zeitouna> alloooooooooo
<guest3131> I want to switch to qt and I need to know if I have to pay for just using qt to develop my applications? (some proprietary applications)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-02
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<zeitouna> salam aleykoum
<Goldenscorp> bonne année bemawi darkwise LinuxKiller moutii nizarus robertf zeitouna
<zeitouna> bonne annee a toi aussi et a tous pardis
<moutii>  bonne année a tous
<Sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<Ounis> salem Sarhan
<nizarus> re
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-26
<sarhan> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-27
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * \-)
<kangoulya> boulabiar ça fait longtemps :D
<boulabiar> :)
<boulabiar> eh oui, je reviens :)
<kangoulya> T à Tunis ?
<kangoulya> ça serai génial si tu pouvais passer rendre visite à nos jeunes @Nawaat #HackerSpace \-)
<kangoulya> boulabiar voilà mon tel 27279792 demain justement on fait une opération ubuntu \-)
<kangoulya> http://hackerspace.tn
<boulabiar> je suis en France
<kangoulya> :(
<boulabiar> mais si vous avez besoin de moi, je peux aider
<boulabiar> je serai en Tunisie pendant l'été
<kangoulya> avec plaisir on peut toujours faire des conf call ou se retrouver sur les irc des projets respectifs, mais ça ne vaut pas un coatching IRL
<boulabiar> tu as raison, mais bon... moi aussi j'aurai aimé être là
<kangoulya> Welcome asap http://www.pinklemonblog.com/2011/12/avec-les-pirates-au-hackerspace-de.html
<boulabiar> cool
<boulabiar> ça me rappelle un truc :)
<boulabiar> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sfd_tunisia/2wCzc4gv8Ng
<boulabiar> mais en 2009, j'ai pas pensé au nom HackerSpace ;)
<boulabiar> mais je vois que hackerspace.tn est beaucoup plus évolué que ma proposition initiale !
<boulabiar> Good Job kangoulya
<boulabiar> le pdf http://goo.gl/sZSfo
<boulabiar> :)
<TrD> Bonjour kangoulya, & boulabiar
<boulabiar> bonjour
<kangoulya> Merci boulabiar
<boulabiar> tu as vu le doc ?
<kangoulya> bonjour TrD
<kangoulya> oui G t dessus
<kangoulya> je pense que l idée est toujours d actualité
<kangoulya> sauf que je ne compte pas trop sur l apos &co pour la concrètiser
<kangoulya> si tu viens avant cet été il te suffira de présenté ton idée aux autres membres du hackerspace pour qu'on la realise tous ensembles avec toi \-)
<boulabiar> mon idée était "LE" hackerspace :D
<kangoulya> oui G bien compris
<boulabiar> donc elle est réalisée
<kangoulya> non pas tout à fait
<boulabiar> ?
<kangoulya> je t ai posté en pv
<kangoulya> Bon je bouge, bonne journée @ * \-)
<bemawi> maj oneric foireuse
<bemawi> c'est la 4eme et derniere maj
<bemawi> toute ont foiré
<bemawi> enfin, y'a bien une 5 pc à maj, mais vu qu'aucune maj n'a fonctionné
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<kangoulya> Salam nizarus \-)
<nizarus> ahla kangoulya comment va tu ?
<kangoulya> hamdoullah & toi ?
<nizarus> hmd :)
<kangoulya> G U sabri tout à l heure, visiblement utn tunis va se reunir bientôt au hackerspace
<nizarus> je vois que vous êtes très actifs ces jours ci et ça fait plaisir :)
<kangoulya> sarhan est le vis à vis  pour utn au hackerspace
<nizarus> ah c'est une bonne idée utn + hackerspace :)
<kangoulya> je peux pas etre partout donc faut qu il y ai des coordinateurs en binomes sur chaque projet
<kangoulya> oui C justement ce que j espèrai lancer l été dernier
<kangoulya> une armée de contribs pour la tunisie ;)
<kangoulya> ça commence à bouger
<kangoulya> et j espère que ça n est qu'un début :D
<kangoulya> ils sont passionnés et super motivé
<nizarus> hope so too :)
<kangoulya> là poour les vacances ils sont là tous les jours et certain passent même la nuit
<kangoulya> t as vu les projets qu'ils ont présentés
<kangoulya> ?
<kangoulya> je pense aussi que C un lieu neutre pour rassembles les clubs et communautés
<nizarus> j'ai suivi ça avec quelques tweet pas plus
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-28
<fak_her> salut
<Neo31> salu
<kangoulya> salut
<kangoulya> Neo31 boulabiar cherchait à te contacter cette après midi tu l'as U ?
<Neo31> euh, non kangoulya j'avais pas d'internet
<Neo31> je le contacterai demain inchalah
<Neo31> merci de m'avoir informer :)
<kangoulya> np au plaisir
<kangoulya> au fait Neo31
<kangoulya> on est allé à la ligue aurjourd'hui pour préparer un sprint jeudi https://twitter.com/#!/kangoulya/status/151676013250752512
<kangoulya> es ce que tu veux bien faire passer le message à ceux que ça intéresse chez utn sur tunis ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> j'essayerai de participer a partir de fin janvier inchalah
<kangoulya> merci @ très bientôt & welcome quand tu veux/peux \-)
<TrD> Neo31 !!
<TrD> bonjour
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-30
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<sarhan> ahla icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> comment ça marche pour Hackerspace frère
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> on travaille
<sarhan> icone_sabri, des que la date de la reunion est choisie contacte moi pour qu'on reserve la salle
<icone_sabri> oui bien sur tkt ! je les dates sont choisie pour le nouvel an , donc je posterais la date le matin ou le soir du 01/01/2012
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> icone_sabri, ta3refha leblassa?
<icone_sabri> non, :( ema tewa kif teji forssa nji déja j'avais un programme de venir auj ! mais a chaque fois je rate a cause d'autre occupations
<icone_sabri> en tt cas passe moi ton tel en pv , je te contacterais le jour ou je serais a beb bnet
<icone_sabri> vous avez un espace en ligne pour le §Hackerspace ?
<k3nz0> icone_sabri, www.hackerspace.tn ?
<icone_sabri> non non pas ça
<icone_sabri> je voulais dire, une espace pour communiquer en ligne
<k3nz0> irc?
<icone_sabri> par exemple pourquoi vous ne faite pas une chaine IRC spécialement pour le HAckerpace
<icone_sabri> oui IRC ou autre mm
<sarhan> icone_sabri, 3ana
<sarhan> #hackerspace.tn
<icone_sabri> k3nz0: tu connais s'il y a une sorte de room virtuelle avec du vidéo et tout
<icone_sabri> ils sont utilisé dans les milieu professionnel pour les conférences
<sarhan> icone_sabri, non 3ana juste canal irc
<icone_sabri> merci Sarhane
<sarhan> sarhan*
<k3nz0> icone_sabri, y'a du streaming  live sur ustream des fois
<icone_sabri> :)
<icone_sabri> non Streaming et une autre chose
<icone_sabri> qui as de l'expérience dans edubuntu ( LTSP ) , le prob il y a que root qui peut se connecter sans prob
<icone_sabri> mel client
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-31
<bemawi> banané à tous
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-24
<zeitouna> assalem aleykoum
<zeitouna> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-25
<r3zguin0> slimtn conky for mac ?
<slimtn> lu
<slimtn> nn pr le bureau
<r3zguin0> slimtn 4lot fil canal x)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-27
<zeitouna> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-23
<hich-em> salem elacheche_anis
<hich-em> salem
<hich-em> elacheche_anis,
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-27
<hich-em> Tux-Tn,
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-28
<ELCapo88> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-22
<elacheche> o/
<idhaoui|afk> elacheche: mabrouk :)
<elacheche> thx idhaoui|afk :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-26
<Neo31> yo elacheche
 * oix salut la team
<Neo31> elacheche,
<Neo31> ahla oix
<Neo31> how r u doing :)
<oix> Hey Neo31 :D
<Neo31> hhh yeey
<oix> i'm doing good ! u ?
<Neo31> it's been a long time
<Neo31> great
<Neo31> i'm good enough
<oix> a long long time !
 * Neo31 is still breathing
<Neo31> just a little sick :p hh
<Neo31> how is algeria man!?
<Neo31> :)
<oix> lol like me ! take a lemon herbal tea ! i'm feeling better since I took it
<Neo31> lol u r a cyborg u shouldn't get sick in the first place :p
<Neo31> i'm taking fresh orange juice every day but nothing helps, it's a rootkit injecting messy windows code into my system
<Neo31> anyway glade to see u again on irc :)
<oix> I'm like pinocchio, I turned into a human being, so I'm getting sick, tired, I do a lot of mistakes ... it's freaky !
<Neo31> lool oix
<Neo31> yep, indeed hhh
<Neo31> r u a director/producer yet ??
<oix> assistant director, I'm working on TV series
<Neo31> coool ^_^ mabrouk mabrouk :)
<Neo31> let me watch some of ur work (not a big fan of TV series, but i would love to see few EPs of yours :) )
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-27
 * oix tells you "Hello World"
<Neo31mbl> Hello oix
<oix> how re u Neo31mbl ?
<Neo31mbl> Good oix
<Neo31mbl> U?
<oix> drinking my herbal tea ^_^and uploading uploading and uploading
<Neo31> great oix have fun, c u later
 * Neo31 's gotta run
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-28
<Neo31> w bik akther
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-21
<r0r0n04> Hello everybody :)
<r0r0n04> no hello ? :3 its Okey Good bye forever <3
<SahnounM91> bonsoir @ tous
<SahnounM91> O/
<SahnounM91> cc elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-22
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> o/
<MarwenDo> Hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Good evening MarwenDo :)
<Na3iL> Hows your day?
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Na3iL> \o
<SahnounM91> O/
<elacheche_anis> o/ SahnounM91
<SahnounM91> hi elacheche_anis
<SahnounM91> elacheche_anis: avez-vous lu mon email dans la mailing list ?
<elacheche_anis> Yep SahnounM91, disn't had calm time to answer it properly.. You have a holiday.. I don't :p :)
<SahnounM91> aha hhh , just pour discuter les détails , on va parler prochainement alors  :)
<elacheche_anis> Yep :)
<elacheche_anis> Am always here SahnounM91 :) A3mal talla sé3ét :) :D
<SahnounM91> d'aaaccord :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-23
<ubuntiste-msakni> hish: o/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Still have the issue?
<hish> hi Anis, yes unfortunately
<ubuntiste-msakni> Do you use Unity?!
<hish> yes
<ubuntiste-msakni> I can't help further, as I don't use Unity, and I don't use GUI at all.. The only idea I have right now is to try an other File Manager, the default in Unity is nautilus, would oyu like to try something else?
<hish> yes please, thank you, this might help :)
<hish> is it safier to switch to gnome ?
<hish> cause sometimes, my computer doesn't recognize my samsung extended screen
<hish> and displays 1024*768 resolution :/
<hish> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> It's always safe to play with GNU/linux :D Even if you crash it you'll find a way to fix it.. That's how you learn :D
<hish> I totally agree, but I'm affaired to loose my work :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Try to install dolphin and thunar.. Dolphin is the default file manager in KDE, thunar is the default for xfce.. Install them and try  both of them..
<hish> anyhow, will definitly try
<hish> hmm, ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> hish: If you don't FORMAT or rm your work no one will touch it :D
<hish> yes sure, what about my php envirenment ?
<hish> oh, will surely reinstall it, don't mind my question please :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Of you don't re-install Ubuntu your env will not be touched as well..
<ubuntiste-msakni> if**
<hish> great to hear it (y) :)
<hish> many thanks again Anis :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> You're welcome.. You can join irc whenever you like.. I'm almost 24/7 here :) As you can see, am not alone :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yo marwen_ ! o/ :)
<marwen_> hi elacheche_anis
 * marwen_ marwen_ is AKA MarwenDo
<elacheche_anis> Wassup! Enjoying holidays?! :p
<marwen_> yeah !
<marwen_> and you ?
<elacheche_anis> marwen_: you change change the nickname using the /nick command → Exp: /nick MarwenDo
<elacheche_anis> I don't have holidays :p I work :p
<MarwenDo> sysadmin :D
<elacheche_anis> x)
<MarwenDo> el 3ez
<MarwenDo> :)
<elacheche_anis> l00l x) Why is that?
<MarwenDo> العز
<MarwenDo> the best job
<MarwenDo> i mean
<MarwenDo> cause you administrate Linux servers
<elacheche_anis> Yep :D It's a cool job :D I love it :D
<elacheche_anis> hish: I wait your feedback about thunar and dolphin :D
<MarwenDo> elacheche_anis, i have a question :p
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: There is a golden rule that I love → Never ask to ask, just ask :D
<MarwenDo> hhhhhh
<MarwenDo> ok
<MarwenDo> Is all ubuntu open source
<cbj> Falastine t9oulelkom T7ya Tounes !
<MarwenDo> i mean , is there non open source source code there  ?
<elacheche_anis> cbj: I don't usualy envy people, but I do envy you for being there.. :'(
<elacheche_anis> Have fun cbj, say hi to the guys in there :)
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: All Ubuntu is Open Source, but not all Ubuntu packages are Open Source, that's why there is too many repos.. Take Flash as an example :)
<MarwenDo> so, there is no part of the OS closed source ?
<elacheche_anis> Nope MarwenDo.. It's all FREE & Open Source.. It's all here → https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<MarwenDo> That's reassuring . I heart many peoples said that ubuntu is the worst linux distro cause of privacy issues
<elacheche_anis> I know exactly what are you talking about
<elacheche_anis> Just a sec
<MarwenDo> take a look at the ubuntu section
<MarwenDo> https://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<elacheche_anis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXnfa0H30L4
<hish> Sorry Anis, same issue :(
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: That's what you're talkng about
<elacheche_anis> hish: really o_O
<elacheche_anis> hish: Try to install mc and use it, it's a cli based file manager :D
<MarwenDo> elacheche_anis, exactly !
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: Let me explaine your link! And my youtube link, ok?
<MarwenDo> ok
<elacheche_anis> About your Link, FSF supports only 1 distro, Trisquel.. Because it's 100% Free & Open Source.. Even their repos don't have Non-Free applications (no flash, no closed source drivers, etc)..
<hish> same issue
<elacheche_anis> About my link, In one of the previous Ubuntu (Unity) versions, they added a new feature to unity, it's a Amazon search, so when you search something in the dash, you can find a related results to your search from amazon in the dash.. That feature was enabled by default, that's why rms said that Ubuntu is a spyware.. In the next versions the feature still present in Unity,  but not enabled by default.. So
<elacheche_anis> technically the bug is fixed :p
<elacheche_anis> And it was only in Ubuntu (Unity), other Ubuntu flavors don't have that amazon thing..
<elacheche_anis> hish: That's too weird dude :
<elacheche_anis> :/
<MarwenDo> i know that but is that all ?
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: as I know, it's all.. Do you know something elsE?
<MarwenDo> i heart that it includes closed source software in the kernel
<MarwenDo> heard *
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: that a Linux thing.. Not a Ubuntu thing
<hish> No problem Anis, I'm really thankfull for you :)
<hish> will reboot and try again
<MarwenDo> What do think of ubuntu gnome ?
<hish> nchallah mouled mabrouk brothers :)
<MarwenDo> hish, علينا و عليك
<elacheche_anis> Thank hish :)
<elacheche_anis> thanks*
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: What about Ubuntu Gnome?
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: https://wiki.debian.org/KernelFirmwareLicensing Take a look, not all linux-firmware compenents are Free & Open Source.. That's a Linux thing, not Ubuntu or Debian
<MarwenDo> elacheche_anis, i want to know your opinion
<elacheche_anis> MarwenDo: I like all the flavors :) I just prefer a more lightweight distro.. :)
<MarwenDo> what's your main distro ?
<elacheche_anis> I never used Ubuntu Gnome via the official flavor, last time I used Unity & Gnome Shell was back to 2010/2011
<elacheche_anis> I use my own Ubuntu flavor :)
<MarwenDo> o.O
<elacheche_anis> :)
<MarwenDo> ubuntu elacheche  15.10 ?
<elacheche_anis> It's not that hard to do, just install the Ubuntu Core, like when you do for a server, then install the packages you use/like :)
<elacheche_anis> The diff between UbuntuCore/minimal & Ubuntu server, is the kernel, Ubuntu server iso have a addaptive kernel to servers use (if I'm no mistaken)
<MarwenDo> how to create the .iso ?
<elacheche_anis> IT's not that hard too.. But I don't creat my ISO, yet :p I install the core via the mini.iso file :) then I have internet :)
<elacheche_anis> But I can tell you how to create your own iso.. just a sec
<elacheche_anis> marwen_: IT's not that hard too.. But I don't creat my ISO, yet :p I install the core via the mini.iso file :) then I have internet :)
<elacheche_anis> But I can tell you how to create your own iso.. just a sec
<elacheche_anis> Here is an example → https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/739139-roll-your-own-customized-ubuntu-with-uck
<marwen_> thank you for the info :)
<elacheche_anis> And this https://github.com/clearkimura/Customizer
 * elacheche_anis GTG.. see you later
<hish> hi,
<hish> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<hish> generates this error :
<hish> W: Erreur de GPG : http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release : Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu être vérifiées car la clé publique n'est pas disponible : NO_PUBKEY F7D1458755D8172B
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-24
<elacheche> Hello nizarus MarwenDo ! :)=
<MarwenDo> hello elacheche
<nizarus> ahla elacheche MarwenDo
<nizarus> mouled mabrouk
<MarwenDo> يعيشك و انت مولدك مبارك   nizarus
<elacheche> Thx, u too :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> o/
<Neo31> yo d4rk-5c0rp
<Neo31> ssup
<d4rk-5c0rp> hani mazelet 3ayech x)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> awesome
<Neo31> nchoufoukech 9rib 9ahwa?
<d4rk-5c0rp> @ tunis || @ sousse?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-25
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> ca va nizarus ? koi 2 9 :)
<Neo31> mouled mabrouk nizarus
<nizarus> 3lina wa 3lik merci
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> le 9 c'est toujours dans les différentes ML :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oups
<r0r0n04_> welcome
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-26
<r0r0n04> r0r0n04 has quit (Ping timeout: 243 seconds)
<r0r0n04> r0r0n04 has return (Ping timein: -243 seconds)
<r0r0n04> quit
<r0r0n04> exit
<r0r0n04> q
<r0r0n04> q
<r0r0n04> bn8
<r0r0n04> exit
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<MarwenDo> how are you ?
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> ok, u MarwenDo !
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-27
<r0r0n04> r0r0n04 has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-26
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nizarus> morning elacheche
<Chikore> Morning elacheche nizarus praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> Good day channel
<praisethemoon> How is everyone?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, good day!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey dude
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon, :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> have a nice day you too
<AcidNinjaFWHR> are you at work ?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yeah :)
<praisethemoon> Wbu?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I work thursday and friday
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and probably a bit saturday/sunday too
<praisethemoon> why the weekend :O
<AcidNinjaFWHR> le traitement de fin d'année/mois
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, you'll get a lot of money? :D :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Not that much
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I work in a team with old collegues
<AcidNinjaFWHR> they got about twice as I get for the same job
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :(
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, welcome to capitalism
<praisethemoon> xDDDD
<praisethemoon> told you to vote for trump my friend :3
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon, do you have minetest ?
<praisethemoon> No, you're still playing it? :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I do have a server running it
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<praisethemoon> omg xD
<praisethemoon> alright, i'll join u <3
<AcidNinjaFWHR> seriously? xD
<praisethemoon_> sorry, network sucks around here
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, still here?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> yep
<praisethemoon> so what are you doing?
<praisethemoon> I'm trying a bunch of CI tools :D Travis, AppVeyor Magnum CI, Code Climate
<praisethemoon> filled my README.md with those status badges x)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Ok have fun
<AcidNinjaFWHR> i'm working on some adjustments in my minetest server
<praisethemoon> alright, i'll join u tonight :)
<praisethemoon> I'LL RUINE ALL YOUR BUILDINGS
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHA
<AcidNinjaFWHR> brb
<hassoon> 'sup nabs
<elacheche> /jo/ hassoon
<elacheche> o/ hassoon
<elacheche> wassup guys!
<praisethemoon> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-27
<praisethemoon> good morning!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what was that off-topic gentoo channel ? :D
<elacheche> Morning folks
<elacheche> #gentoo-chat praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> brb
<praisethemoon> it was an issue from hexchat
<praisethemoon>  /join was not working x)
<praisethemoon> thought it was wrong :3
<elacheche> Weird
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hello praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> you didn't join yesterday night, did you?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, I'm sorry ..
<praisethemoon> I totally forgot about it :/
<praisethemoon> sad thing is, I wanted to game
<praisethemoon> spent entire night trying to compile my project with MinGW on AppVeyor CI
<AcidNinjaFWHR> what a loss of time xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Have you tried yet GitLab CI ?
<praisethemoon> No, my project is hosted on github, but will git it a try!
<Dro> bjrr
<praisethemoon> good day Dro
<Dro> ^^
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I wasted all my time tonight tryingto figure out why I'm not able to use radeon driver on my Gentoo installation, turned out that I should not compile it into the kernel and I should use it as a module.. Tonight I'll compile the kerenel again try x)
<elacheche> Dro: toghss toghto w tatla3 x) Where are you dude?
<praisethemoon> oh my god
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> install gentoo they said
<praisethemoon> it would be fun they said xD
<praisethemoon> btw elacheche
<praisethemoon> what's so great about Gentoo?
<elacheche> It is funny!! :D I love it :D
<elacheche> I can tell you what I find great after installing it, then I'll tell you why..
<Dro> elacheche, çava! :P
<elacheche> On my Ubuntu, when the OS starts it use more than 300MB or RAM I guess.. I start Chromium, and it eats more than 1GB of my 3GB setup.. Gentoo: less than 50MB before running Chromium, less than 600MB after (I can get the exact numbers tonight).. That's because whne you install something "emerge" the gentoo package manager, get the source code and compile it using only the flags that you need for your OS..
<elacheche> So for example I don't have a package(and deps) compiled & loaded with KDE support when I don't use KDE,
<elacheche> yep Dro, u?
<elacheche> See the diff praisethemoon ?
<Dro> trying to be fine :P
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> You always come and go after great events Dro, you missed SFD
<Dro> allah ghaleb, nchallah lmarra jeya
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I feel you my friend, I need to try it!
<elacheche> It's funny because I'm learning new things.. And feeling idiot, again, on irc :D x)
<Dro> 3adi, as much as u learn , as much as u feel urself idiot :P
<elacheche> Yep :) with Gentoo I'm back to my learning curve :)
<Dro> gentoo-tn! :|
<elacheche> Hahaha.. I only know an other guy who used to use Gentoo..
<praisethemoon> HELLO
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, Yo!
<praisethemoon> check this: https://github.com/AndreRenaud/PDFGen/pull/1
<praisethemoon> \o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi
<AcidNinjaFWHR> gg
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<praisethemoon> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-28
<praisethemoon> good day channel
<elacheche> aMorning
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, \o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Stuggling with a SAS disk -_-
<AcidNinjaFWHR> salut
<elacheche> Salut AcidNinjaFWHR
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, ça va?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, struggle is what makes sysadmins, sysadmins
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: True, but the stugling I'm having is a very dangerous one :/ x(
<praisethemoon> You never know that you are truly alive, until you face danger my friend.
<elacheche> x(
<praisethemoon> xD
<pavlushka> oh my praisethemoon is BACK!
<praisethemoon> I'M ALWAYS BACK
<praisethemoon> xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon,
<AcidNinjaFWHR> guess who called me today?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, Mounji? XD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> wtf
<AcidNinjaFWHR> nooo
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Free, my ISP
<AcidNinjaFWHR> they will install me Fiber Optical
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :D
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, omg
<praisethemoon> is my room ready?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hahahaha
<AcidNinjaFWHR> not yet
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I finished to paint the walls today
<AcidNinjaFWHR> it's all white
<praisethemoon> i told u GREEN
<praisethemoon> MAN
<AcidNinjaFWHR> OMG
<praisethemoon> GREEEEEEEEEEN
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I'm so sorry
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<AcidNinjaFWHR> But no no mate
<praisethemoon> i aint coming till it's all green
<AcidNinjaFWHR> on walls you always put white first
<praisethemoon> oh alright
<AcidNinjaFWHR> then you do the colour
<AcidNinjaFWHR> ;)
<praisethemoon> double layer
<praisethemoon> <3
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and we chose purple
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :P
<praisethemoon> wait, purple it was?
<praisethemoon> i'm starting to forget :(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hahaha
<AcidNinjaFWHR> mais c'est pour le bureau
<AcidNinjaFWHR> on va y mettre 2 PCs
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-29
<praisethemoon> good morning
<elacheche> nizarus: Morning, Best way to go to Jandouba is?
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> no idea :/
<nizarus> la seul fois où je suis allé c'était en voiture !
<elacheche> K.. I asked Azzen, but still waiting for his answer, I'll answer Dalila 1st then will see..
<nizarus> c'est Dalila qui a envoyé un mail sur le ML ?
<elacheche> Yep.. She sended 2 or more to Karim, he forwarded them to me, then she sent me 2 or 3 others in private.. But wasn't able to treat them for too many reasons..
<elacheche> I'm doing that now
<nizarus> c'est une bonne région à visiter surtout en mars. Tu peux planifier même un long weekend avec Luna ;-)
<elacheche> I was thinking about that too.. But couldn't think about other details.. My inbox was full and had some sudden sad family event last week
<praisethemoon> elacheche, What does she want anyway?
<praisethemoon> Host a workshop?
<nizarus> inchallah labess elacheche :/
<nizarus> have to go
<nizarus> @++
<elacheche> thx nizarus
<elacheche> praisethemoon: she calls it a workshop.. I call it an event.. I'm trying to cover every single detail in my answer.. I'm not OK with her proposition about the content.. I'm asking here to chekc old events..
<praisethemoon> oups
<praisethemoon> does she belong to a particular club?
<elacheche> she's a teacher :)
<elacheche> Morning SalahMessaoud
<praisethemoon> oh :D
<SalahMessaoud> Morning elacheche !!
<SalahMessaoud> how you doing ?
<elacheche> Good
 * elacheche finally finished the mail.. and is not reviewing it before sending x)
 * elacheche should refactor the wiki :/
<praisethemoon> elacheche needs moar coffee
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you know coffeescript?
<elacheche> Yep, never mastered it, I'm not friend with JS x)
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> just because it's called coffee doesn't mean that you should learn it
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> I hope that I didn't wrote stupid things in that mail, I just checked the spillling, not the content
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it's good trust me
<praisethemoon> i've just read it.
<elacheche> is it clear?!
<elacheche> Now, I need to kick off that SIB thread again too.. I'll keep it for the next days it's not that urgent, and I can plan a coffee with dardouri to talk more about the subject..
<elacheche> Yo pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> haha, hey elacheche :)
<elacheche> Cool docker hacks from DockerCon16 → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75vm6rRb6K0&list=PLkA60AVN3hh9gnrYwNO6zTb9U3i1Y9FMY&index=3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you'll like that
<praisethemoon> well, i dont even know docker xd
<praisethemoon> teach me
<praisethemoon> senpai
<elacheche> The idea of Docker is simple.. Think about a docker container as a VM.. But instead of installing the whole OS like in VMs, you just use the Kernel and other OS componnents from your host, that way you need just to deploy your application inside the container, nothing more (no OS libs, updates, etc).. A docker container is supposed to run 1 services.. Let's say that we have a webapp, we will need The
<elacheche> webserver (nginx+php) and the DB server, those are 2 services == 2 containers.. Containers are not supposed to keep data on them.. And are suppsed to be start/stoped whenever you need one.. There is other ways to keep data from inside the contianer safe :)
<elacheche> Docker started like a frontend for Linux Containers Features called LXC.. I think that recently they ditched LXC for their own technologies or so.. Not sure about this info
<praisethemoon> The idea is huge..
<praisethemoon> is it free?
<elacheche> Free & Open Source
<praisethemoon> FOSS
<elacheche> I guess that I'm wrong, it's only OSS.. I don't know if the Apache License can be called a FREE one
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: do you have any idea about that?
<praisethemoon> Yes (AFAIK)
<praisethemoon> Wait
<praisethemoon> No
<praisethemoon> IDC
<elacheche> ichihi: May have better idea about the Apache License
<praisethemoon> The Apache License (ASL) is a permissive free software license written by the Apache Software Foundation (ASF). The Apache License requires preservation of the copyright notice and disclaimer
<praisethemoon> elacheche,  was also invited to do the same workshop XD
<praisethemoon> 2D & LÖVE
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> i told them i'll jon \o/
<praisethemoon> join*
<elacheche> As for lyself, I don't give talks as elacheche, I give talks as Ubuntu-tn member.. That's why I forward everything to the ML.. That's a personnal choice :) You're free to do the same or not.. :)
<praisethemoon> well, give some talks as elacheche then
<elacheche> I don't :p
<praisethemoon> tell them about life and the universe!
<elacheche> I'm not a philosopher :p
<praisethemoon> tell us about your adventures with russian hackers
<praisethemoon> how you resisted all thos DDos attacks
<elacheche> x)
<oussemos> Hi all, il y avait bcp de changements chez docker ces derniers mois surtout après l'initiative "Open containers" par la fondation Linux
<oussemos> Actuellement ils ont swtiché sur containerd et runC
<oussemos> https://blog.docker.com/2016/04/docker-engine-1-11-runc/ pour plus d'infos
<elacheche> Thx oussemos
<elacheche> :)
<oussemos> wlcme ;)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, make a docker workshop so i can attend
<praisethemoon> on that event =D
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche,
<praisethemoon> JUST DO IT
<SalahMessaoud> Nike
<praisethemoon> weak a nike shoes and
<praisethemoon> JUST DO IT
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHOS BACK
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, .find pavlushka
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: What?
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yo!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> how are you today mate?
<praisethemoon> i'm good my friend, bit stressed, tomorrow gonna move to a new house :(
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-sfG8BV8wU
<praisethemoon> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-30
<praisethemoon> good morning channel
<elacheche> Morning folks
<oussemos> Morning @all
<oussemos> Someone just registered an interesting company name in the UK  https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519 xD
<praisethemoon> oussemos, ahahahaha good one XDD
<elacheche> lool x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good :)
<praisethemoon> https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-useful-computer-related-technical-skills-I-can-learn-within-a-day
<praisethemoon> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-31
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche how are you :D
<elacheche> Good nzoueidi, u?
<nzoueidi> Good as well elacheche :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-01
<Dro> hello and happy new year for everyone ~~
<praisethemoon> o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon :) u?
<praisethemoon> i'm good as well
<praisethemoon> preparing a new presentation for the next workshop
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://j.gifs.com/BB6VNW.gif
<praisethemoon> XD
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-25
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<Bader> salut davlefouAMD
<Bader> davlefouAMD: alors, t'as acheté le sapin ? ^^
<davlefouAMD> Bader, Bonsoir, je fais plus de sapin et nous utilisons un sapins artificiel, le même chaque année!
<Bader> davlefouAMD: bonnes fêtes :)
<davlefouAMD> Bader, Toi aussi!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-26
<Bader> davlefouAMD: les miennes sont passées ou à venir, c'est selon ;), mais c'est gentil cher double compatriote
<davlefouAMD> Bader, la vie est faite d'aller et retour, de changement!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-29
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour Tous!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-24
<elacheche> o/ ZiedBenRhouma zied1 It's nice to see new names in here :)
<zied1> elacheche: J'essaye de venir quand je peux ;)
<zied1> PS: Mon pseudo (zied) est banni par Freenode je ne sais pour quel raison
<elacheche> Someone else is using it for sure :)
<ZiedBenRhouma> thanks :p
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Time to go home :) See you later folks :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-27
<Chikore> Salut à tous :)
<Chikore> ping nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> Hello Chikore :D
<nzoueidi> How are you?
<Chikore> I'm fine and you ?
<nzoueidi> Fine as well
<nzoueidi> Hows life going with you?
<Chikore> I mastered Symfony xD
<Chikore> Now I'm curious about Jenkins :D
<Chikore> nzoueidi, and you?
<nzoueidi> Oh that's good :D
<nzoueidi> Let me know if you have any issues with Jenkins
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-28
<elacheche> o/
